# holiday dinners



## hibiscusmile (Dec 16, 2009)

ummmm, what u guys having for Christmas dinner?


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 16, 2009)

Candy canes and sugar plums and cookies and milk!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 16, 2009)

Girl, thats desert and u will blow up if u eat all that!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 16, 2009)

I think my sister in law is having a fresh killed turkey (by my brother), and ham, and who knows what else. I know Mom will bring deviled eggs!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh! deviled eggs, my fav, whats her receipe?


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 16, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Oh! deviled eggs, my fav, whats her receipe?


Halve the boiled eggs, mash yolks with Miracle Whip for filling, fill whites, garnish with paprika (or I like to use Mrs. Dash for a colorful and flavorful alternative).


----------



## revmdn (Dec 16, 2009)

What ever my Mamma makes. Usually leftovers from my parents X-mas eve blowout party. Oh, there will be deviled eggs, but we're Helmans kind of people  .


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 16, 2009)

Yea my father worked for Hellmans when he first came to Cleveland, and also helped Kenny Kings with their chicken recipes too! He was a chef, don't ya know ! He only let mama have Hellmans in the house, we married and brought Miracle whip, but the last couple years, went back to mostly Hellmans, what's the Bible say about that Phil, "teach them when they are young, and when old, they will return to it" or something like that. My mother used to use cheddar cheese in hers, I use something entirely different, and they are fab!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 16, 2009)

But I'm an elf, you see.

1600 years old and goin' strong!

(Man I've seen the Santa Clause too many times)


----------



## revmdn (Dec 16, 2009)

My mom and grandmother used to work for Bryers Ice Cream. Oh man, those were the days. Grandma would bring me a fresh pint of vanilla every night, it was so good. ^_^


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 16, 2009)

Haha! Hellman's mayo! I wondered why you guys weren't mentioning using mustard and vinegar in yr deviled eggs! You are supposed to make yr own mayo using about 1/2 cup of oil (salad, olive or booth mixed) per large egg yolk. The mustard is supposed to help it set up and the vinegar gives it zing. Add extra Dijon mustard (many use regular, yellow English mustard) and you will have oeufs Dijonaise and can charge more for them! If you want to be really fancy, stick the egg halvesa back together, pour some of the Dijonaise sauce over them and serve them with a nice mushroom salad. Use white wine vinegar for the mayo and red wine vinegar for the mushrooms.

Bon appetite!

Why make yr own instead of just getting it out of a jar? I guess it's like the difference between a Chinese mantis and that other kind that we are no longer allowed to mention!  

Zoe: Don't forget the hot chocolate!


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 17, 2009)

YOU!!! };D


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 17, 2009)

Leftovers for us too, but croissants and lil' smokies for breakfast first and then leftover finger foods from Xmas Eve (incuding worcestershire sauce ingredient'd deviled eggs) and then ham, au gratin potatoes, green beens I think and maybe rolls...and finally a BIG FAT nap while the kids play with their toys and I come to terms with the fact I'm 35 years old for the first day in my life! (now Rebecca will ask Kat for the over-the-hill smiley  ).

-_-


----------



## beckyl92 (Dec 17, 2009)

my family aren't very traditional lol  

were going for an all you can eat chinese WOO!

love chinese..


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 17, 2009)

haha, I knew Phil would have something for us, sounds wonderful, too bad with the net, we could not each make our eggs and send to each other for a taste test! Wouldn't that be a hoot!

zoe, u don't look a day under 1599!

Peter is " over the river and over the hills to grandmothers house he goes! for his dinner!

Becky I didn't know you guys seen the movie from Cleveland Ohio " A Christmas Story"

Kat where ya at, back me up here?


----------



## ismart (Dec 17, 2009)

My whole family gets together christmas eve. Cousins, aunts, uncles etc... My cousin hosts it every year at her house. Everybody brings a little something aside from the the banquet my cousin has already prepared.  Great food, and great people!  

I think i just gained 5 pounds thinking about all the yum, yums!  :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2009)

It is a surprise every time we get to the dinner portion, last Thanks giving (well last, last) turkey drippings were dropped in to the bottom of the oven and 2 mins later there was a fire!! Destroyed the oven but nothing else we put it out real fast...... funniest part was my dad and the other guy helping cook are chefs they should have this mastered!!!!!!  :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Dec 17, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Haha! Hellman's mayo! I wondered why you guys weren't mentioning using mustard and vinegar in yr deviled eggs! You are supposed to make yr own mayo using about 1/2 cup of oil (salad, olive or booth mixed) per large egg yolk. The mustard is supposed to help it set up and the vinegar gives it zing. Add extra Dijon mustard (many use regular, yellow English mustard) and you will have oeufs Dijonaise and can charge more for them! If you want to be really fancy, stick the egg halvesa back together, pour some of the Dijonaise sauce over them and serve them with a nice mushroom salad. Use white wine vinegar for the mayo and red wine vinegar for the mushrooms.Bon appetite!
> 
> Why make yr own instead of just getting it out of a jar? I guess it's like the difference between a Chinese mantis and that other kind that we are no longer allowed to mention!
> 
> Zoe: Don't forget the hot chocolate!


Phil, I don't know what Mom's recipe is, but I can tell there is more than just mayo in them. Also, I can tell you I eat way too many of them. Nobody like me the next day.  My mother's family was originally from West Virginia, so we get lots of southern foods going on. Yay food!

Speaking of warm drinks, one year the gf made her "spiced cider", I didn't know it had rum in it and chucked a pint glass of it after coming in from the cold. What an unexpected surprise. :blink:


----------



## sbugir (Dec 17, 2009)

Brisket and sweet potatoes  .


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 17, 2009)

Peter, I don't have an "over the hill" smiley, lol.... but here are some nice sentiments for you: http://www.criticallayouts.com/component/o...,330/catid,862/

I want to go to the Mosh Pit and argue Miracle Whip all the way!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 17, 2009)

haha, gotta love her! or as down south they say "Bless her heart"

A pint! sounds like a hot toddy to me, or my spiced cider....


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 17, 2009)

Come to think of it, no one here drank the hot toddy and no alcahol in the spiced cider, wonder what we were drunk on? hummm ..... turkey?


----------



## beckyl92 (Dec 17, 2009)

i hate cider


----------



## revmdn (Dec 17, 2009)

She may have called it that, but I honestly didn't know it had booze in it. Tell you what, I had a nice little nap after.


----------



## revmdn (Dec 17, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Peter, I don't have an "over the hill" smiley, lol.... but here are some nice sentiments for you: http://www.criticallayouts.com/component/o...,330/catid,862/I want to go to the Mosh Pit and argue Miracle Whip all the way!!!


I'll fight you over that one :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh My! a fight! It is really apple juice, orange juice, pinapple and banana juice with cinnamon, allspice and every thing nice! Warmed over a nice low fire, uuuuummmmmmm!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 17, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Oh My! a fight! It is really apple juice, orange juice, pinapple and banana juice with cinnamon, allspice and every thing nice! Warmed over a nice low fire, uuuuummmmmmm!


Sounds good, I'll be over around 8pm.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 17, 2009)

revmdn said:


> I'll fight you over that one :lol:








8:00? I'll be over too... but I don't care much for fruit juices, so I'll just bring me Budweiser!





Miracle Whip, I tell you... Miracle Whip!!!!


----------



## sbugir (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll take a banana juice, shaken not stirred.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 17, 2009)

Belly up to the table then, that'll be one spiced cider, one miracle whip, no juice and one banana thingy! and please if you like em, no applause, just throw money!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 17, 2009)

Becky, those boozing smiles are the best.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 17, 2009)

Yay! Miracle whip and CC! Cyder and CC! Banana thingy and CC and my favorite, no juice with CC!  

I'll be there! Is that 8pm in the Central time zone?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 17, 2009)

No more cc for you Phil, and it is eastern time, don't be late!


----------

